# Only a 1000 watt all tube amp? for pussies....



## User Name (Jul 12, 2013)

not sure if this is a repost, ran across this guy on ye ol interweb. 

a 500 watt x2 stereo tube amp. 







stereo preamp






amp all together, on a custom dolly






transformers on bottom half of the head
















i wonder what this biotch sounds like!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 12, 2013)

Why


----------



## User Name (Jul 12, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Why


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 12, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Why



Why not?


----------



## Forkface (Jul 12, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Why


----------



## User Name (Jul 12, 2013)

Forkface said:


>


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Forkface (Jul 13, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


>



btw I meant no offense with the post, I just couldn't find an explanation and that seemed reasonable enough


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 13, 2013)

A long, long, long time ago..... When I was learning how guitar amps worked, I frequented an excellent site called AMPAGE.com. There was a very clever dude there that designed his own amp, something over 1000W. He did it for clean headroom and awesomeness. Called it the BAGA. Big-arse guitar amp.

It was a thing of beauty to look at. No idea how it sounded 

EDIT: was actually 300w per side, my bad.

Link here: http://ken-gilbert.com/the-big-ass-guitar-amplifier

The best part for me is that he uses EL84s as cathode follower drivers for the KT90 power tubes. Power tubes to drive power tubes. Freaking awesome.


----------



## DLG (Jul 13, 2013)

stephen o'malley will be contacting this man shortly.


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 13, 2013)

Or Michael Gira.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 13, 2013)

Firstly the build quality looks awesome secondly "Brownout 1000".


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 13, 2013)

The retube must cost as much as a custom guitar. No shit.


----------



## drgamble (Jul 13, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that this is a stereo bass amp? I think that explains a little bit, but this is definitely a little bit overkill. I wonder what it sounds like.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 13, 2013)

are those three toroidal transformers?

wtf


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> Firstly the build quality looks awesome secondly "Brownout 1000".


sounds too close to brown note..


----------



## oniduder (Jul 13, 2013)

good name for the amp, insanity amplification, why because whoever plays this will kill you with the first note that he/she plays from it, that's why biotch


----------



## Mexi (Jul 13, 2013)

oniduder said:


> whoever plays this will kill you with the first note that he/she plays from it, that's why biotch


----------



## drgamble (Jul 13, 2013)

Mexi said:


>




You'd need a speaker at least that size to handle 1000w! Lol!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 13, 2013)

1. Turn amp to 11
2. Give concussions to front row
3. Gain notoriety
4. ????
5. Profit


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

and just because of the person that complained about the grumpy cat pic..


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 13, 2013)

The lowest frequency successfully identified by a human being in laboratory conditions was at 16Hz which is C 0. According to some of the loonies in the bass forum, some basses are tuned that low. So as long as one person on the planet can hear the fundamental at that frequency, I think we all need to be playing 1000 watt tube amps. 

And I was kidding about the bass forum, they aren't loonies, they're just bass players.


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> And I was kidding about the bass forum, they aren't loonies, they're just bass players.


the difference being??


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 15, 2013)

User Name said:


> the difference being??



The guitarist has to teach him to be a loony


----------



## absolutorigin (Jul 15, 2013)

Man the headroom must be ridiculous haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jam sessions from across the ....ing state, LOL.


----------



## vilk (Jul 15, 2013)

what the .... am I even looking at.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 15, 2013)

Impressive. 1kW bass amps aren't anything new, but you rarely if ever see all-tube amps of that power and given the transformers it's equipped with I'd fully expect it to leverage every bit of that power through the full range of the instrument


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 15, 2013)

Laxatives? NOPE. THIS.


----------



## DXL (Jul 15, 2013)

10,000 watt ipod dock by Behringer, not a guitar amp but still


----------

